# Dialer?



## Anonymous (25 Februar 2006)

Hi Ihrs!
Hab hier ein Problem, welches schon wenigstens einmal besprochen wurde nur kann ich mit euren Tips nix anfangen bzw. kann ich die Lösung des Problems nicht finden. 
Hab mir also auch irgendetwas eingefangen. Bei jedem Neustart meines PC´s versucht sich ein Programm mit dem Inet zu verbinden. Beginnen tut alles mit "non e possibile..." ; dann erscheinen "exsplorer"-Verknüpfungen in der Schnellstartleiste. Ausserdem tragen sich vier verschiedene Inetadressen in die "Liste vertrauenswürdiger Sites" unter Internetoptionen des IExplorers ein. Auch ein "WinMoviePlugin" erscheint auf meinem Desktop.
Was hab ich bisher versucht?:
Naja, bei den Inetoptionen die "Liste eingeschränkter Sites" um die vier Inetadressen erweitert... kein Erfolg, irgendwie finden die den Weg zu den vertrauenswürdigen Sites zurück.
Das HijackThis-protokoll gibt die vier Seiten auch an, aber fixen bringt nix, beim nächsten Start beginnt die Sch... wieder von vorn.
Auch Search&Destroy hilft nicht... manuell hab ich die Dateien auch schon x-mal gelöscht...
bin echt langsam am verzweifeln, hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen!
Dank euch,
MoonX


----------



## Bremsklotz (25 Februar 2006)

Schon mal im abgesicherten Modus "F8" versucht?
Wenn nein, dann probiere es mal damit.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Februar 2006)

also beim hochfahren f8 drücken?? und dann?


----------



## MoonbeamX (25 Februar 2006)

oops, war nicht angemeldet


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Februar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> also beim hochfahren f8 drücken?? und dann?


http://www.tu-berlin.de/www/software/virus/savemode.shtml


> Windows XP
> Schalten Sie den PC ein, warten Sie auf die Meldung
> 
> Windows wird gestartet...
> ...


----------



## MoonbeamX (25 Februar 2006)

also jetz versteh ich gar nix mehr... der abgesicherte modus geht nicht!
drücke F8, komm auch zu dem auswahlmenü, doch wenn ich dann "abgesicherter Modus" anwähle und mit enter bestätige kommt ein weiteres auswahlmenü, bei dem ich die installierte windows version anwählen kann, da ich aber nur eine auf dem rechner habe, kann ich da natürlich nicht mehr auswählen, nur bestätigen, wieder mit enter...
und dann pasiert gar nix mehr...d.h. es rumpelt noch malkurz, als wenn der rechner weiter machen will, ein cursor erscheint oben links und dann bleibt der bildschirm schwarz
 :bigcry:  :bigcry:


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Februar 2006)

MoonbeamX schrieb:
			
		

> und dann pasiert gar nix mehr...d.h. es rumpelt noch malkurz, als wenn der rechner weiter machen will, ein cursor erscheint oben links und dann bleibt der bildschirm schwarz


Das hört sich leider sehr übel an. Ich zögere normalerweise, bis ich den Rat gebe das System komplett zu "plätten",
aber was du schilderst, hört sich dermaßen verkorkst  an, das m.E nur eine Neuinstallation wirklich hilft.

cp


----------



## SEP (25 Februar 2006)

Von der Recovery-CD booten und dann abgesichert versucht?

Klingt nach einem schwierigeren Fall ...


----------



## MoonbeamX (25 Februar 2006)

würde es vielleicht was helfen wenn ich z.B. das hijack protokoll mal ins forum stelle?
hab leider keine recovery-cd!
ach ja, noch ein paar infos mehr...
an den exsplorer verknüpfungen erscheinen beim löschen zusätze, und zwar immer ".lnk"
kann das nicht funktionieren des abgesicherten modus tatsächlich an diesem dialer liegen?


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Februar 2006)

MoonbeamX schrieb:
			
		

> würde es vielleicht was helfen wenn ich z.B. das hijack protokoll mal ins forum stelle?


tu es, aber bitte als Attachment ( Textdatei  mit dem Button "Attachment hinzufügen" an das Posting einfügen  )

cp


----------



## MoonbeamX (25 Februar 2006)

so, hier das hijack-protokoll


----------



## SEP (25 Februar 2006)

Lies mal hier:
http://www.trojaner-board.de/archive/index.php/t-17823.html

Mehr zu den bösen Dingern "Dial/Chivio ..." auch bei Sophos

Die italienische Site Skymaster.*** scheint hier der Ursprung zu sein ...


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Februar 2006)

laß mal das  File dort analysieren 

http://www.hijackthis.de/

mindestens  5 Einträge sind knallrot markiert


----------



## MoonbeamX (25 Februar 2006)

So... i bi der chef...würde Gerhard S. sagen.
Bin also doch irgendwie in den abgesicherten Modus gelangt (hätt bei den ersten versuchen einfach ein wenig warten sollen...ich depp), dort habe ich dann wieder alles manuell gelöscht, S&D, HijackThis und CleanUp durchgejagt und nun im normalen Modus sind alle "exsplorer.lnk" Verknüpfungen nicht wieder aufgetaucht. Hoffe das  bleibt auch so!
Vielen, vielen Dank für eure schnelle Hilfe!!
Gruß,
MoonbeamX


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dialer?*



MoonbeamX schrieb:


> So... i bi der chef...würde Gerhard S. sagen.
> Bin also doch irgendwie in den abgesicherten Modus gelangt (hätt bei den ersten versuchen einfach ein wenig warten sollen...ich depp), dort habe ich dann wieder alles manuell gelöscht, S&D, HijackThis und CleanUp durchgejagt und nun im normalen Modus sind alle "exsplorer.lnk" Verknüpfungen nicht wieder aufgetaucht. Hoffe das  bleibt auch so!
> Vielen, vielen Dank für eure schnelle Hilfe!!
> Gruß,
> MoonbeamX



was meinst du mit alles wieder manuell gelöscht? ich steh grad vor demselben problem. bin im f8-modus und weiß nicht weiter...


----------

